

Is That iPad 2 Really Worth $2,000? - sahillavingia
http://www.smartmoney.com/spending/budgeting/is-that-ipad-2-really-worth-2000-1301494453482/

======
shawndumas
Print Version

[http://www.smartmoney.com/spending/budgeting/is-that-
ipad-2-...](http://www.smartmoney.com/spending/budgeting/is-that-
ipad-2-really-worth-2000-1301494453482/?print=1)

